# Overnight - from Portsmouth heading north on A34



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All - docking at Portsmouth with LD Lines at 9.30pm, and heading North up the A34. I'm looking for a parking spot for the night.... any ideas?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*parking*

where you heading boss i stay in the docks park where the wagons park in side the docks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's acceptable to park upon the entrance to the ferry port (you have to go out & round to get in!) overnight - several people have reported back on this. 
Another option is to go to Port Solent - but somebody recently said they were told no overnighting was allowed, I think this was specifically in an area that was past the boatyard. not the main car park. You should have no problems in the main car park - or in Bubblehead's suggestion - details in this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-128769-0-days0-orderasc-port.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jd_boss_hogg said:


> Hi All - docking at Portsmouth with LD Lines at 9.30pm, and heading North up the A34. I'm looking for a parking spot for the night.... any ideas?


If you're looking for one in Portsmouth then go back round again to the departure area and you can stay overnight there.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/portsmouth-ferry-port-campsite.html

or, as mentioned above, Port Solent:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/port-solent-campsite.html

If you want somewhere further along , just off the A34, then come off at Abingdon, turn left at the roundabout at the bottom of the slip road, and there is a big layby almost immediately on your left (A 415 road to Wantage: 51.669679, -1.314411 ) Lorries overnight there and we have seen the odd motorhome.

G

Edit to correct road number


----------

